# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Zero, portable translator, Shenzhen Timekettle Technologies Co., Ltd., Nanshan, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - Shenzhen Timekettle Technologies Co., Ltd.

Home page - timekettle.co/products/zero-portable-mini-translator

"Zero : Reinventing the Translator - For Everyone" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Start from Zero

Published on May 21, 2019




> The world's most intelligent, portable and multi functional translator. 
> 
> A thumb-sized device that that plugs into your phone for effortless translations, meetings and interviews.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & review - Zero - World's most portable translator!

Premiered May 23, 2019




> Today we unbox and test the all new Zero! This is revolutionary translator is both easy to use and super powerful! With is clean cut looks and high build quality, it makes a great tool for any traveler.

----------


## Airicist

Timekettle voice translation device

February 11, 2020




> Timekettle Technologies makes a thumb-sized voice translation and voice separation gadget.
> 
> The TC Top Picks program showcases outstanding early-stage startups across these categories: AI/Machine Learning, Biotech/Healthtech, Blockchain, Fintech, Mobility, Privacy/Security, Retail/E-commerce, Robotics/IoT/Hardware, SaaS and Social Impact & Education.
> 
> TechCrunch is a leading technology media property, dedicated to obsessively profiling startups, reviewing new Internet products, and breaking tech news.

----------

